# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Urtatza.

## jlois

Cuando realicé mi "pequeña" excursión esta semana santa pasada, uno de mis objetivos era una presa de las que no figuran en el listado de nuestro foro pero de la que constan datos en SEPREM. Tenía cierta curiosidad por acercarme a esta zona en particular, ya que está muy relacionada con la industrialización que en su momento colocó al País Vasco en un lugar preferente. 
Hablamos hoy de Legazpi, hablamos de una marca emblemática, Bellota, y hablamos de una presa que se levantó para las diferentes fases en el tratamiento del acero.

Comencemos por la ficha de SEPREM.

DATOS GENERALES

Nombre de la Presa:	URTATZA
Otro Nombre:	
En fase de:	Explotación
Titular de la presa:	P. ECHEVARRIA
Proyectista:	R. SANCHEZ MORENO
Categoría según riesgo:	
Fin de las obras:	01-01-1956
Recrecimiento:	--
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0553075 - 4767865
Usos del embalse:	Industrial - - 
Usuarios:	- - 

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS

Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	3,000
Aportación media anual (hm3):	0,000
Precipitación media anual (mm):	0,000
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	14,000

PRESA

Tipo de Presa:	Contrafuertes
Altura desde cimientos (m):	42,000
Longitud de coronación (m):	124,000
Cota coronación (m):	501,000
Cota cimentación (m):	459,500
Cota cauce (m):	466,000
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	32,000
Nº de desagües:	000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	- 
Nº de aliviaderos:	001
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	2,000 - 
Regulación:	No, Labio fijo - 

DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS

Rio de ubicación:	URTATZA
Municipio:	LEGAZPI
Vertiente:	C.I. PAÍS VASCO

http://www.seprem.es/ficha.php?idpresa=1125&p=44

Pese a figurar en la ficha de SEPREM en fase de explotación, lo cierto es que es todo lo contrario, ya que se halla completamente vacía y con su sistema de desagüe abierto para que el río en el que se ubica corra libremente. Un lugareño , de bastante edad, que paseaba por la coronación del muro me hizo un escueto resumen de la historia de dicha presa y los problemas que actualmente tiene. Respecto a esto último, el hecho de que el embalse se halle totalmente vacío está claramente relacionado con el cambio en los procesos de laminación por parte de las fábricas de Legazpi que ya no precisan el agua que antes usaban. Así mismo , el muro presenta graves problemas estructurales que la imposibilitan para aguantar el total de su capacidad. Según me han comentado se han barajado varias posibilidades entre las que destacan el derribo de la actual y la creación de una nueva, aunque esto último sea casi totalmente descartado por la inutilidad de la misma ya que debemos tener presente que la Presa de Urtatza es de titularidad privada, construida para Patricio Echeverría y su grupo empresarial en 1956.

http://hemeroteca.abcdesevilla.es/na...08/03/013.html

Otra de las soluciones para devolverle la plenitud del embalse a esta zona, es la de arreglar todos aquellos defectos que tiene y que por lo que parece son numerosos y de diferente tipología pero que suponen una cuantiosa inversión. 



Vista de la coronación desde la margen derecha ...



Aguas abajo de la presa de Urtatza, estas son las vistas del valle que une a dicha presa con Legazpi...

















En el siguiente mensaje pasaré a mostrar el embalse de Urtatza aguas arriba de la presa.

----------


## jlois

> INFORMACION DE LA INDUSTRIA DE LEGAZPI
> A finales del siglo XIX hay que mencionar tres aspectos significativos como la práctica desaparición de las ferrerías hidráulicas, al no poder competir ante la producción de los Altos Hornos; la llegada del ferrocarril Madrid-Irún aunque la estación no se crearía hasta 1932; y la implantación del pequeño taller de fabricación de herramienta manual, fundamentalmente de labranza, de Patricio Echeverría en 1907, cerca de la ferrería de Olaetxe y cuyos terrenos acabó por absorber. Con la implantación de este establecimiento fabril se estaba dando el paso al moderno proceso de industrialización y en los años treinta se inicia la fundición de acero y la laminación que permitió la diversificación de la producción de P. Echeverría (a los aperos de labranza se añaden las limas o diferentes piezas para el automóvil).
> A partir de principios del siglo XX la historia de esta villa guipuzcoana va a estar ligada al establecimiento fabril de Patricio Echeverría S.A. De los doce obreros que integraban la plantilla inicial se paso en 1930 a más de quinientos y a ser uno de los centros manufactureros de aceros especiales más importantes de Guipúzcoa.
> A mediados del siglo XX el 85% de la población activa ocupada en este municipio trabajaba en esta factoría. De 1.274 habitantes censados en el año 1900 se pasó a 10.558 en 1981. Las viviendas de los barrios de San Juan (año 1959) y de San Ignacio (1945) fueron creadas por esta empresa al igual que el conjunto de edificios de los colegios de El Buen Pastor (1942) y Santa Teresa (1969) o el Asilo Hospital, conocido como Hogar de la Santa Cruz (año 1936) y que completan esta colonia industrial. Este conjunto fabril, localizado en el barrio de Elbarrena, cerca de la iglesia y la casa consistorial, será el núcleo más importante de este municipio que hasta este momento se caracterizaba por un poblamiento disperso dividido en dos zonas claramente diferenciadas por la casa y ferrería de Mirandaola: barrio de Abajo o Elbarrena y barrio de Arriba o Ergoene.
> La crisis económica de finales de los setenta, crisis principalmente industrial y que afectó seriamente a la industria básica siderometalúrgica, afectó a esta gran fábrica de fundición que se extendía a lo largo de más de dos kilómetros, en una franja paralela a la GI-2.630 y al río Urola. La pérdida de puestos de trabajo en este sector ha sido importante y el municipio está potenciando el desarrollo endógeno como salida a esta situación crítica. Entre las actuaciones llevadas a cabo hay que mencionar el proyecto Lenbur, cuyas características se describirán más adelante, y la implantación de una Escuela Taller de Forja Artesanal, financiado por el Fondo Social Europeo, que se puso en marcha el curso académico 1995-96 en un pabellón de Corporación Patricio Echeverria.
> 
> 
> 
> La presa de Urtatza, presa construida y propiedad de P. Echeverria y que se encuentra entre los montes Gorostiaga y Arrolamendi. En esta zona predomina la vegetación de repoblación, principalmente de pino insigne, Pinus radiata, y alerce, Larix kaempferi, llegándose a observar numerosas parcelas con jóvenes especies de coníferas. La vegetación de caducifolias, alisedas, se localizan a lo largo de la regata de Urtatza. Cerca del núcleo de Urtatza y en la vega de esta regata existen abundantes huertas.


http://www.ingeba.org/liburua/ludicos/ludic35.htm




> La fuerza motriz necesaria era de dos clases, hidráulica y de vapor. La primera era producida por una turbina de 30 caballos con un salto de 120 metros en el río Urola y la segunda por una caldera de vapor mar ca D'Naeyer de 40 caballos. 
> La turbina, ubicada en lo que luego fue el almacén de discos de la empresa Patricio Echeverría, era accionada por la presión del agua desviada mediante una tubería desde "Urtaza - erreka".


http://www.legazpiko-udala.info/web/cas/01economia.shtm




> En 1.955, finalizada la construcción, otro embalse determinará nuestra residencia y actual vecindad en Euskadi: el mayor pantano privado de Europa, en su día: Embalse de Urtatza, en Legazpia (Guipúzcoa), propiedad de la empresa Patricio Echeverría, S.A.


http://higinioiii.blogspot.com.es/

En este enlace podemos observar una imagen del embalse de Urtatza con la nieve a su alrededor...

http://concursos.diariovasco.com/nie...p?image_id=590

Y en este podemos ver una panorámica del embalse...con agua...

http://gipuzkoa.paseosvirtuales.com/...e-urtatza.html

Bueno...estas son las imágenes que retratan a este embalse y a su presa en la época actual y con la incertidumbre de su futuro...



Lo cierto es que sobran los comentarios sobre estas vistas, son totalmente diferentes a aquellas que se pueden observar aguas abajo de la presa...

















Y un detalle final de los contrafuertes de la presa de Urtatza...



Espero que la presentación de este embalse y de su presa halla sido del agrado de todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis.

Una auténtica lástima ver un embalse en ese estado, parece que poco futuro tiene así que quizás lo mejor sería demolerlo y dejar el cauce del río libre.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Una lástima que se mantenga sin uso.
Debería, como dice sergi1907, demolerse y dejar expédito el vaso para su regeneración futura.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Es un poco triste ver un embalse vació.
No se podría poner en servicio y utilizarlo para algún uso, pesca, piragüismo, etc,etc.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

